# BMW E30 M3 Evo 3 Sport and Aston Martin DB7 Vantage



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wasnt going to bother showing the DB7 as i didnt get many pics.. but thought i may aswell tag it onto the bottom of this one.

Anyway.. todays car was a BMW E30 M3 Evo 3 Sport.

I like to give a bit of history on these less common cars so here it is..



> In December 1989, BMW introduced the most extreme M3 of all, the Evolution III Sport. Comprehensively uprated over its predecessors, the most important change saw BMW switch from their original 2.3-litre engine to a 2.5-litre unit - this the maximum permitted by German and Italian Touring Car regulations.
> 
> Displacement was increased to 2467cc thanks to a bore and stroke of 95 x 87mm (up from 93.4mm and 84mm respectively). New camshafts, pistons and sodium-cooled exhaust valves further enhanced the 2.5's credentials. An 18bhp gain saw output rise to 238bhp at 7000rpm, the Evo III motor also getting larger inlet valves, a compression ratio dropped down to 10.2:1 and red-capped spark plug leads. Ride height was dropped by 10mm at the front and there were even wider wheelarch flares, adjustable spoilers having been variable through three alternative angles. Other changes saw re-profiled vanes in the front grille, BMW offering the Evolution III in a choice of only two exterior shades. These were Brilliant Red and Jet Black, both of which were finished with contrasting bumper inserts and BBS cross-spoke wheels with Nogaro Silver centres and polished rims. To compensate for the heavier 2.5-litre engine, lightweight front and rear bumpers were fitted along with thinner side and rear glass. Inside, there were new high-backed seats while brushed suede upholstery was used for the steering wheel rim, handbrake, gear shift and drivers footrest. Upholstered as standard in a striped pattern cloth unique to the Evolution III, an illuminated gear knob from the Cecotto/Ravaglia limited editions was also used. There was no air-conditioning or electric windows, each car receiving a numbered plaque on the centre console. Built between December 1989 and March 1990, 600 Evolution III's were completed, collectors ranking these as the best M3's ever built.


Arrived at 9am and the car was sitting outside looking pretty grubby and the swirls showing up clearly in the early morning sun. The great thing about this customer is that aswell as having an awsome collection of cars he has a genuine passion for driving them and using them as originally intended. So the usual tar up the sides, heavy brake dust and general road grime.

Upon arrival









Prewash with AG PM3, Wheels with AG Acid Free, Shampoo with AG S&C, Clay with Sonus Green, Tar with AG T&G.

a quick shot of the swirls in the sun..









Paint readings were up and down to say the least. Bonnet, Roof and Boot were original single stage paint. Sides were resprayed with clear coat. Lowest readings was 99um on the bonnet though so all pretty safe.. and this was after taking alot more readings than i used to after some friendly advice from Gary at RR.

After testing polish i went with Menzerna IP 3.02 on a Megs yellow pad.

Bonnet Before









Bonnet After









Boot Before









Boot After









The pad after 1/4 of the bonnet  









Spoiler removed for access to boot lid. Also removed front and rear plates.









Time was ticking. Started polishing at 11am and finished at 6pm.

Time for the Premium Paint Cleanse (We all know what it is by now but trademark laws enforced by an over sensitive american company mean im reluctant to post the name).

The premium finishing wax was 61% carnauba content.

Dressings, Interior cleaned and Leather fed.

8:30pm now and dark skies thanks to crappy english weather so not the best photos in the world.


































































the DB7 was done on Monday and was the same process as above and also took 12 hrs. Shifting the car around, dodging showers and a later start to the day though meant i didnt bother taking photos till it was all finished.

Owner contacted me because his own efforts with Zymol Carbon haddnt left it looking like my photos had shown him it 'COULD' look. On arrival it was clear to see why.. 6 year old paint that was hazey and swirled.

Photos..


















































Thanks for looking.. off to london tomorrow for another correction detail.. then a day off.. YAY!

__________________

Previous work...

De Tomaso Guara
Bentley Brooklands Turbo RL
2x Aston Martin Vantage V8
Porsche 993 GT2, 987 Boxster S, 997 GT3RS
Aston Martin DB6


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats is awesome work! both lovely motors!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Superb as per every time!!

That correction on the M3 is second to none!

Daz :thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Amazing amazing work there mate, the E30 M3 is one of my favourite
road cars ever - looking forward to seeing some this weekend at Santa Pod.

DB7 Vantage was definitely the prettiest incarnation. A surprisingly big car, aren't they?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The m3 looks truly amazing mate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Both cars looks amazing. The M3 is an absolute cracker, looking grogeous with excellent correction work. Certainly the best lookoing BMW ever made, IMHO the best BMW ever made the E30 M3. :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you find some swirls where actually under the laquer on the side panels and impossible to remove?


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

great work on both of those :thumb: 

my mate has an e30 m3 that i'm detailing for him at the weekend. not an evo sport though. not even an evo, just one of the first off the production line  anyone remember the one that was on fith gear?  what's the paint like for working on?


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nicely done. I love the bimmer!


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

That E30 is superb, and amazing job on the paint mate. The car looks mint.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Good job! Worth all that time an effort

Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

stunning work on both cars:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Why's the pad red if the polishing is all on the clear coat? I know that's almost certainly a dumb question and probably the polish / pad was red


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great work on the beemer, huge improvement.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Great result on both cars, but the M3 looks extra special.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

very nice bmw fella great correction work and the other motors look nice too


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, that M3 is :thumb:


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

DB7 - Officially the best looking, prettiest car ever produced.

Nothing even comes close.

Good correction on the Bavarian.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW, both cars looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## BMW540i (May 2, 2007)

That M3 is a work of art, good job by the way jedi knight


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Johnny Sniper said:


> DB7 - Officially the best looking, prettiest car ever produced.
> Nothing even comes close.


Sorry, the car that Mr Callum nicked all the ideas from kicks the DB7's fat ****.
DB4GT Zagato forever


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Love that Evo


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> Did you find some swirls where actually under the laquer on the side panels and impossible to remove?


random question!? did you notice something in the picture?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Why's the pad red if the polishing is all on the clear coat? I know that's almost certainly a dumb question and probably the polish / pad was red


as stated in the write up.. the bmw had single stage paint on the bonnet, roof and boot. the sides had been resprayed and were finished with a clear coat.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> random question!? did you notice something in the picture?


No, when i did the 964 that was a mixed of single stage and clear coated panels. On a couple of areas there were some random scratches that just would not move. Came to the conclusion they must be under the laquer, wondering if this is a common problem with cars that have seen a bit of paint.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> No, when i did the 964 that was a mixed of single stage and clear coated panels. On a couple of areas there were some random scratches that just would not move. Came to the conclusion they must be under the laquer, wondering if this is a common problem with cars that have seen a bit of paint.


well first of all your are right.. it is a legitimate problem. I've checked with several painters and all said it is possible if the paint was sprayed badly or wiped down before clear coat was applied. I wouldnt say its common.. but definately a real problem.

I have experienced it before on a blue 993 but not since then.

this m3 had been resprayed well and there were a couple of RDS on the roof that i left but the rest corrected well.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just stunning mate, that M3 is mint - would love one!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Both cars looking sweet mate, top job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Still possibly my all time favbourite of the Ms great work


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

I echo everyones comments, both superb jobs on lovely motors. Love the bonnet shots on the Aston. Interested on the shut lines on the M3 bonnet do the have rubber seals on them?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

leistrum said:


> I echo everyones comments, both superb jobs on lovely motors. Love the bonnet shots on the Aston. Interested on the shut lines on the M3 bonnet do the have rubber seals on them?


yes. one of the features of the evo3 sport. it had rubber gaskets in the shuts to improve aerodynamics.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Great attention to detail on that M3 - a favourite M3 of mine the E30

Well done on a couple of classics!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work and good you got the aston looking good :thumb:


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

both stunning cars!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeepers, you put in some long days sometimes! Great work, nice write up too. How did you find the Vintage on the red when viewed in the flesh? It's the one colour that I've not seen the same degree of shimmer on? Great finish on the Aston, talk about wanting to dive in.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> No, when i did the 964 that was a mixed of single stage and clear coated panels. On a couple of areas there were some random scratches that just would not move. Came to the conclusion they must be under the laquer, wondering if this is a common problem with cars that have seen a bit of paint.


Only common when the bodyshop hasn't prep'd the panel/repair correctly, its commonly know as paint sink, basically the paint has sunk into any fine scratches that have been left in the filler, can be prevented by used a finer grade of filler as a last coat prior to final sanding/painting.
Unfortunately unrepairable other than re-painting the area.

I've had this on a brand new car  and the muppets in the dealership would not believe that it wouldn't be able to be buffed out, they ended up taking all the clear coat off :wall: then hoped I wouldn't notice it  .

John


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, love that BMW, the job on both of them is excellent.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Jeepers, you put in some long days sometimes! Great work, nice write up too. How did you find the Vintage on the red when viewed in the flesh? It's the one colour that I've not seen the same degree of shimmer on? Great finish on the Aston, talk about wanting to dive in.


yes long days indeed.. im either getting slower or just these last few have been tougher than the average correction.

Vintage was good.. having only applied it to a few cars so far i prob cant comment aswell as you about how it looks on all colours and also given that some of the paint was single stage and some had CC it might not be a fair test either... It looked good though.

Was very impressed with it on the Aston though. looked amazing


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

E30 M3 EVo Sport - My Favorite BMW of all time and one for my Fantasy Garage. Great Work, the car looks like new.


----------

